# Turtle Wax Ice Paste Beading Shots



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a quick shot to show how Turtle Wax ice can be used on most if not 'All' plastics.

I will add that the paste leaves no white residue and will not 'run' after its rained etc and will not stain paintwork again from water transfer from plastic to paintwork. Its also not a 'greasy' product and will not attract dust from which i found a certain product to do.










This shot is on a VW rear wiper after some rainfall


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

nice one and thanks for posting, and you said you would...


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

20RSport said:


> nice one and thanks for posting, and you said you would...


cheers :thumb: more to follow


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

Just love to see beads on trim....!!

Ps think you need to rotate the pic.:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

A question to the op:

Are you actualy something to do with TW?

I ask as the majority of your posts are supporting TW products, then there's your user name of course.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> A question to the op:
> 
> Are you actualy something to do with TW?
> 
> I ask as the majority of your posts are supporting TW products, then there's your user name of course.





The Turtle said:


> As you can prob guess from the name and avatar *im a big fan, no make that HUGE fan of Turtle Wax.*
> 
> I know it can get some stick which i think is a bit unfair and many of the products can actually compete with the big names and in my view out shine them in. one example the wet n black will out perform AG's tyre dressing by a mile.
> 
> ...


hope this helps you


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> A question to the op:
> 
> Are you actualy something to do with TW?
> 
> I ask as the majority of your posts are supporting TW products, then there's your user name of course.


My username is Myles, yet I have no affinity to the distance! He just seems keen on Turtle Wax (I always thought it was el cheapo kit, but I am going to be proven wrong, methinks!).


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

myles said:


> My username is Myles, yet I have no affinity to the distance!


What's the problem in me asking the question?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> What's the problem in me asking the question?


d or product

i think you are right when someone new comes along to DW and has such a huge passion on a product/range and every post seems to be about that product/range i think the curious side of DW users takes over as we have seen this type of person before and it turns out they work/own or have some connection to the brand or product..


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> What's the problem in me asking the question?


None mate, just making mirth.

Hers is a vid on the history of TW, the brand not the username.

http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=0,2,1


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> A question to the op:
> 
> Are you actualy something to do with TW?
> 
> I ask as the majority of your posts are supporting TW products, then there's your user name of course.


Hi i can understand you curiosity and to answer your question I am in no way connected to Turtle Wax only that i do enjoy using there products on a consumer and professional level and that i felt they needed a push on detailing world. On some forums its against the law to mention the name but i hope i can show you how i get on with the products and prove its reliability.

Some may not know at all that they actual have a Professional range.

( Should Turtle Wax be reading this ill send my address for the £10 promotion fee )


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Turtle said:


> Hi i can understand you curiosity and to answer your question I am in no way connected to Turtle Wax only that i do enjoy using there products on a consumer and professional level and that i felt they needed a push on detailing world. On some forums its against the law to mention the name but i hope i can show you how i get on with the products and prove its reliability.
> 
> Some may not know at all that they actual have a Professional range.
> 
> ( Should Turtle Wax be reading this ill send my address for the £10 promotion fee )


I doubt folk are going to toss their collection away in favour of TW, one of the problems with TW is that there is too much in their range, extreme, high gloss, platinum, ICE , original, professional and that is just a few.A great shampoo which seems to have vanished is the high gloss shampoo, not just the price but the performance, the Platinum wax paste could have done with being in the UK long before now.
The UK website is long overdue an update, and yes perhaps TW should get a rep to join as a sponsor.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

In the past i wasted my money in turtle wax products ...i thought turtle wax is good product such as turtle emerald wax but all what i bought from turtle is rubbish ! 

maybe one or two product on turtle stuff is worth to buy it , you must try new brand names and see .


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> In the past i wasted my money in turtle wax products ...i thought turtle wax is good product such as turtle emerald wax but all what i bought from turtle is rubbish !
> 
> maybe one or two product on turtle stuff is worth to buy it , you must try new brand names and see .


I have used other brands and some i feel havent lived up to the test


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

myles said:


> None mate, just making mirth.
> 
> Hers is a vid on the history of TW, the brand not the username.
> 
> http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=0,2,1


To all at DW you need to see this video, some great history there from Turtle Wax !! :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The Turtle said:


> I have used other brands and some i feel havent lived up to the test


Absolutely, there's some right stinkers out there which cost a small fortune. Yet these tend to still be rated, even more so than a product bought from a pound shop that's far superior.



The Turtle said:


> Some may not know at all that they actual have a Professional range.


There's one or TW professional products which I'd love to get my mitts on (or into :lol One of which is TW Heavy Duty TFR. Can't get it anywhere, perhaps you can help?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> Absolutely, there's some right stinkers out there which cost a small fortune. Yet these tend to still be rated, even more so than a product bought from a pound shop that's far superior.
> 
> There's one or TW professional products which I'd love to get my mitts on (or into :lol One of which is TW Heavy Duty TFR. Can't get it anywhere, perhaps you can help?


Exactly my point! for legal reasons  these products cant be mentioned but i feel marketing has its fair share in the reason some products cost so much

Yes the Heavy Duty TFR is a must, which other products are you interested in.

good to see another Turtle Wax User :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The Turtle said:


> Exactly my point! for legal reasons  these products cant be mentioned but i feel marketing has its fair share in the reason some products cost so much
> 
> Yes the Heavy Duty TFR is a must, which other products are you interested in.
> 
> good to see another Turtle Wax User :thumb:


Not exactly a TW user (yet), but there's only a finite number of chemicals on the planet so there has to be some similarities. An HD Tfr is an HD Tfr, whether it has TW/Espuma/AS/Black Diamond on the lable, it dosen't bother me.

If I can save a few pennies using a brand others shun, I'm happy.

I have to agree with Avanti though. The TW brand is just too diverse and confusing. What needs to happen is for simply the best products to be kept and the others binned. For instance I'd get rid of Black Box and Ice as imo they're just gimmicks.

I'd like to try Big Orange. Could it be as good as CG CWC or other citrus based car washes costing 4 times as much?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Not exactly a TW user (yet), but there's only a finite number of chemicals on the planet so there has to be some similarities.
> 
> *I'd like to try Big Orange. *Could it be as good as CG CWC or other citrus based car washes costing 4 times as much?


No you say, I will get some down to you to try :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Have you seen the TW Pre soak (citrus) in the Professional range? Looks like something you'd like as a substitute for Citrus Degreaser.


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello, I'am Turtle Wax Approved and this is making good reading.
I must say i don't think many have seen there trade products, i use there Hyper Concentrate range to name such as Hi-Foam Touchless TFR with snow foam gun, Sheeting Wax and Crystal Glaze also with snow foam gun the results are fantastic...
Link to trade products http://www.turtlewaxuk.com/tradeproducts.htm

ps i've a Sheeting Wax video on Flickr.com (Turlte Wax Sheeting Wax)


----------



## zaidgreat (Sep 2, 2009)

TW products are ok to use but there are other better ones out there that can outperform it. There are also other brands that does not perform as good as TW.

But i personally like Ice Car Wash, Premium Rubbing and Polishing compounds, Platinum Paste Wax...:thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I doubt folk are going to toss their collection away in favour of TW, one of the problems with TW is that there is too much in their range, extreme, high gloss, platinum, ICE , original, professional and that is just a few.A great shampoo which seems to have vanished is the high gloss shampoo, not just the price but the performance, the Platinum wax paste could have done with being in the UK long before now.
> The UK website is long overdue an update, and yes perhaps TW should get a rep to join as a sponsor.


I'm a big user of Turtle Wax products, and you're right. They need to offer a more simplistic range instead of the several they have now. Some of the products are the same chemical in a different bottle across the ranges, the extreme and platinum tyre gels for example.

Yes also their website is poor and needs updating.

I do however also think that many all to easily dismiss the brand as rubbish when in reality most of their products are equal to or better value/performance than the competition.

I will mention that I don't just use Turtle Wax I also use Sonus and R222 among others for clay, polish and wax. For most commonly used things though such as shampoo, tyre dressing and glass cleaner TW is my prefered choice. For wax on a budget I think the platinum wax would be a hard one to beat.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mean & clean said:


> I'm a big user of Turtle Wax products, and you're right. They need to offer a more simplistic range instead of the several they have now. Some of the products are the same chemical in a different bottle across the ranges, the extreme and platinum tyre gels for example.


Their professional range looked like it was going that way, but you look at it, there's about 6-8 products that could be classed as TFR's for instance.


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Their professional range looked like it was going that way, but you look at it, there's about 6-8 products that could be classed as TFR's for instance.


There is also a new TFR in the Professional range called Low Foam Power TFR, i have got this and its by far there best. i use it for door shuts,engine bay, tyres,under wheel arch etc its also good for baked on bugs. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This has been interesting reading but after clicking the link I can say Ive tried all below:

Wash n shine - needed way to much to make anything remotely good
Wash n wax - same as abvve only left an oily like film when rinisng
Carpet and upholstrey cleaner - smells god awful and doesnt really clean that well
Trim cleaner - whats its purpose as it doesnt clean trim well
Trim and bumper gel - typical cheap rate thick yellow silicone bumper gel
Glass polish - to runny and hologrammed all the time even after shaking the tub and bottle it was dispensed in to
Express wax - hologrammed and did nothing to the paint
Cut n wax - lesser cut than t-cut yet left just as bad a finish
Alloy wheel cleaner - weak acid based cleaner which didnt do a lot
Tyre dressing - didnt last and had a satin yet plastic look

It may sound like all are bein slated by myself but the truth is they need re-assesing and made to do a good not adequate job for the money.

Dont get me wrong, I still have a soft spot for original paste wax and found ice detailer to be relativley ok but there are a number of products they do that just arent a patch on other manufacturers.


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

Scott you shock me !! 
I use many of the above and get fantastic results !! :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

I found over the years some good products have come and gone again from TW, they used to do tyre magic with was excellent but then stopped it, also Rain Kleer, better than rainx but stopped making it and the one they replaced it with isn't a patch on it shame really, but I have heard good reports on the ice range and the wax-it-wet stuff. I tend to take things as you find them, if it's good for you then great, if not, move on. We know on here different people prefer different polishes waxes etc it's all about preference.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

scottbt said:


> This has been interesting reading but after clicking the link I can say Ive tried all below:
> 
> Wash n shine - needed way to much to make anything remotely good
> Wash n wax - same as abvve only left an oily like film when rinisng
> ...


Hmm had a few days to think about the reply to this

From previous posts i gathered your a Dodo Juice approved detailer and your loyalty would i presume lie with them. I do however find it distressing you do slate the products even though you state you dont, anyone who would come about to read your post would inevitably avoid Turtle Wax at all costs and i find ths shouldnt be the case

I know a few Valeters and Detailers who will use Turtle Wax as there main armoury when working and i too have good results from using their range.

Ive attached a few pics to add to this post as we all know pictures speak louder than words,

*Carpet and upholstrey cleaner - smells god awful and doesnt really clean that well*

I wont use anything but this on carpets and the smell i feel thats a personal preference

*Trim cleaner - whats its purpose as it doesnt clean trim well*

Used the Trim cleaner with good results 








before and after 









The alloy wheel cleaner and tyre dressing in action



















I think The whole range is effective and can compete in the valeting business i hope those who have and will read these posts have a fair understanding of two points of view of the products.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i have to admit that turtle wax is not a manufacturer i have thought about using, but i would not slate it or put it down before i have tried it :thumb:

i am willing to try anything once and if it delivers then it will have a spot in my unit/van


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> i have to admit that turtle wax is not a manufacturer i have thought about using, but i would not slate it or put it down before i have tried it :thumb:
> 
> i am willing to try anything once and if it delivers then it will have a spot in my unit/van


Ill pass some over to you next time i spot your van on ryden Ave in Leyland :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

The Turtle said:


> Ill pass some over to you next time i spot your van on ryden Ave in Leyland :thumb:


erm ok thats scary :doublesho

who are you?? you have well confused me now as my van aint sign written or anything!

p.s

it's there now :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> erm ok thats scary :doublesho
> 
> who are you?? you have well confused me now as my van aint sign written or anything!
> 
> ...


 Did you used to have a white VW van with the name on the side ?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i did yeah :thumb:

now i have a new blue one :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> i did yeah :thumb:
> 
> now i have a new blue one :thumb:


Threads a bit off track now  I know the window cleaner a few doors down with the white VW transporter


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah shaun :thumb:

well it's my mrs hannah that lives up the road, 

is it you that looks after his bmw?

if you can get those trade products etc i would like to try them out :thumb:



anyways back on topic :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> yeah shaun :thumb:
> 
> well it's my mrs hannah that lives up the road,
> 
> ...


cough yes cough 

Yes no problem ill get some bits together and pass them on when kettle is on :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

anytime mate :thumb:

i'll just have to check it with the mrs :lol:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

im around leyland and preston alot so should be able sort something out :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

no worrys mate just give me a call i'm always around the area :thumb:

i'm up at the unit all day tomorrow if you want to pop in :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> Hmm had a few days to think about the reply to this
> 
> From previous posts i gathered your a Dodo Juice approved detailer and your loyalty would i presume lie with them. I do however find it distressing you do slate the products even though you state you dont, anyone who would come about to read your post would inevitably avoid Turtle Wax at all costs and i find ths shouldnt be the case
> 
> ...


Will also get some other pictures of the other product being put to good use :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

scottbt said:


> This has been interesting reading but after clicking the link I can say Ive tried all below:
> 
> Wash n shine - needed way to much to make anything remotely good
> Wash n wax - same as abvve only left an oily like film when rinisng
> ...


If you think TW products are that poor why have you bought so many?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mean & clean said:


> If you think TW products are that poor why have you bought so many?


maybe because you never know until you try something?..


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> maybe because you never know until you try something?..


Maybe so, but there are 10 products there. I just think that is a large number of products to buy from a brand you aren't or haven't been happy with.

I would give up after 2 or 3 consecutive duffers from a brand personally.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mean & clean said:


> Maybe so, but there are 10 products there. I just think that is a large number of products to buy from a brand you aren't or haven't been happy with.
> 
> I would give up after 2 or 3 consecutive duffers from a brand personally.


Totally agree, but a trip down your local Halfords or Motorfactors won't reveal a wide range of products from Zymol, Megs, Swissvax, Chemical Guy's et al.

As big as the site is, not evryone on the planet would have heard about it, until they stumble accross it and bingo, horizons are broadend.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

jonny feel good said:


> Just love to see beads on trim....!!
> 
> lol am i the only one that thinks that sounds so naughty,lol fnarr fnarrrr


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

robtech said:


> jonny feel good said:
> 
> 
> > Just love to see beads on trim....!!
> ...


----------

